# Revolution for kittens dose



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll be picking up a tube of Revolution for kittens shortly. I don't see evidence of mites on my new additions but I'd rather be safe than sorry. Though I've seen a lot on ivermectin, I haven't seen much written on the dosing of Revolution. My vet doesn't feel he's prepped to advise as the smallest animal he treats are cats, but I do remember successfully using this on rats. Would anyone have any tips? I happen to have a number of syringes on hand but given the tiny, tiny amount of fluid we're dealing with I don't know how easy it would be to dispense from the tube to the syringe.

I remember a drop between the shoulder blades is best but don't know if I need to mix Rev with water as you do with Iver On.

The new mice are small but growing fast. Today they weigh in at 21g and 20g. (a good 4g gain in two days!) The rest of my mice are around 35g.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I do not know the product you mention but assume it is safe to use on kittens over 6 weeks of age in which case the dosage would need to be diluted to 1:15 as in 1 part revolution to 15 parts water to be on the safe side one drop between the shoulder blades should be sufficient.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes it's pretty standard on kittens for lice and mites.  I've used it on rats but it was years ago and forgot the dose. I should probably get the specs on the tube to specify. If only rain weren't coming down horizontally!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, it's 0.25 mL (60mg/mL) ...


----------

